# Meet Up - Important



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

I've pm-ed the following people; astrid, flipper, pipkin, pink panther, bell, emcee, jq, jules, nixnoo. If you're one of these people and it didn't get to you let me know as I did a multiple recipients thing that I don't trust. 

If you're wanting to come and I failed to register your interest my sincere apologies, let me know and I'll send you the details.

Love, 

Leoarna xx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Dear Leoarna
Thanks i got the message...thankyou so much for organising this event...What would we do without you....
So looking forward to meeting everyone....

love astridxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Leoarna

Just replied to your message!

Very excited to see everyone - not long  

Pipkin xx


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks Leoarna

pm'd you too - just looking for the route & car parks - DH is driving me - bless

Nix
xx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Leoarna,

Multi message thing worked! Just answered to thank you for arranging this, it is much appreciated.

I am so looking forward to meeting everyone! I will miss those who can't make it.

Sure there will be loads of             

Love Jq


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi ladies

l have received your message but unfortunately i did not realise it is a sunday, i have to a lift from the dh and he has to be up very early on monday at 6:00 and has a long drive on monday up north, i am so disapointed i was looking forward to it, please could you let me know when the next one is and i promise i will be there, l am so sorry ladies

love bell


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Leoarna, hi ladies

Got your message, just to say sorry I have been absent for the past few days, I have been struck with a horrible lurgy thats doing the rounds and hope I'm well enough for the weekend (and that I don't pass on any horrible germs that may still be lingering)!

Dotsch of dove (bunged up nose speak here)
Ebzee! xxxxxx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi Ladies

I may have to drop out of this one, we're off on holiday at the end of next week and my MIL (who has advanced dementia) is being exceptionally hard work. My original plan of leaving dh to her for the day may not be such a good idea but I'll see how things develop.

Bye for now

flipper


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Looking forward to Sunday - I'm not going to be able to get online after tmra lunchtime (ish) so can I ask:

Leoarna - when we come into pizza express what name is the table booked in?  I have this fear of wandering in and joining the wrong table!! Are we all wearing spinning bow ties or a flower in our lapels?  

My DH is dropping me off and then going off shopping!

Look forward to meeting y'all 
Nix
xx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Nix, have pm-ed you L


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Girls
So sorry that you cannot make it Flipper, you will be missed...but have a great hols..
Emcee i hope you are feeling better? sorry not replied to you, but i cannot work my new phone out..Ummm not to good with anything that is alittle bit out of my comfort zone..so lots of huggs for you 

I am coming by train...leoarna where do i go from there? Or do we have a meet up point like last time?

Lots of love astridxx

p.s so looking forward to seeing you all..

lots of love


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi ladies

Astrid, I am still the snot monster from hell and wild horses wouldn't stop me being there on Saturday. Even if it means spreading my lurgy fest (I love to share)! You better suss out your new phone quickly. What if I have some rude n funny texts I want to send you?!  

If Leoarna would be so kind to PM me about the meeting place as well please - my DH will be accompanying me because he's driving me there and because he wants to go mooching around the shops. Don't worry - I'm not going to plonk him on you all because he is going off to do his own thing. I don't wish to traumatise you! LOL! 

Yours, snivelling and snottilly

Emcee x


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Flipper... I am really sorry to hear that your MIL's condition is getting worse. I'm also sorry that you won't be able to make it on Sunday. Gutted is me for my lovely flippant chum!

Emcee xxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Snotty (Emcee!)    

I do hope that was a typo and that you are not planning to turn up on Saturday as we are meeting on SUNDAY 4th!!

Let me know if you spot this message Emcee, otherwise I will have to PM you just to make sure you got the message  

Glad you are still able to make it despite being under the weather.  hopefully you might feel a bit brighter by Sunday.

See you ...
Pipkin xx

PS.  Flipper, sorry you can't make the meet but enjoy your break and hope to see you next time round x


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh gawd  

Yep, it was a typo. Brain is mush at the mo, nothing different there then, huh?!

Yes, I will be there all snotty on SUNDAY   I promise.

I'm losing my voice a bit too now, how will I cope?! LOL!

Thanks for being my saviour pip pip!

Ooodles of love
Me xxxxxx


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for your pm Leoarna.

Sooo excited - see you all Sunday
xx

Flipper - all the best for your holiday, sorry we won't see you - I do understand my dad has dimentia and I know how hard it can be Hugs xxx


----------



## janeo1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Just a quickie to say I hope you all have fun on Sunday!  Have a glass or two for me

Jane


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

hi girls, not sure whether we are meeting at the restaurant or in need of another place to do so. jq suggested a good place, and as i'm going to be really busy between now and then, can i ask jq and astrid to make the decision, and jq, you could pm everyone the message you sent me if you decide we should have a meeting place. hope that makes sense. i've sent astrid my mobile number so astrid could you text me the meet up place as i wont be near a computer from today lunchtime? thanks love, leoarna xxx

ps attendees for a pm message are astrid, emcee, flipper, pipkin, pink panther, nixnoo, jq, jules and i think bell pulled out, but worth checking.... thanks again x


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi,

Hope I can help Leoarna.

Will PM everyone when I have heard from Astrid. I won't be able to pm till Sat eve as I am not going home from work this evening and will be out most of the day on Sat. So pease remember to check as late as you can Sat. Then I will check my replies very early Sunday to see who wants to meet up at the meet up point and who is going straight to the restuarant. 

Meanwhile Leorana - who's name is the table booked in for those who go straight there?

Looking forward to the big day

Jq


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi All  

I will meet you all at 12.30 outside (weather permitting!) Pizza Express - this was the original meeting place Leoarna sent around on her message which she PM'd to us.  It may well be others will not pick up any further messages about different meeting spots so it is best at least one of us is in the original spot!

I have got some of your mobile phone numbers for any disasters and I know Astrid has mine so I think we are covered   ....

Anyone else going straight to Pizza Express or is it just me ?!

Anyways ..... see you Sunday for Pizza and fun!
Pipkin x


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hey pipkin and girls

I am terrible for directions. So i will either meet someone at the train station and then meet you there. I hope i am not messing up anyones plans, but i know what i am like...??

love astridx.


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi ladies

I officially out of this one I'm afraid, my cup spilith over on the challenging domestic front.  I enjoyed the last one soooo much, I'm really, really sorry to have to drop out.  I'll be thinking of you all however.

Lift a glass in my honour (and I'll buy the round next time).

Enjoy.

flipper

PS the next time you all hear about a wonder veg (or diet) that will prolong your life by 5 years, just check you get to pick the best 5 years to have again (for me it was 26-31) and that the 5 years not just tagged on the end!  Ouch. Sorry. Had a bad day.


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi,

Leoarna asked me to arrange a meet up point as some had asked about this. I am just about to pm everyone with a suggested meet up point very close to venue. Realise some people may not pick this up, so I suggest that those who do go to the meet up point wait there till no longer than 12.20 and assume the others have gone straight there, like Pipkin.

I had hoped to come to the meet up point knowing who had picked up the message and so who to wait for there, but.....I have just had a nasty fall from my horse and so my mobility is challenged! I am picking Astrid up from the station and will bring her straight to the restaurant as her train will not give us time to get to meet up point given my poor back! (We would have made it, but now I doubt I will be able to move quick enough!) So we will both see you all there.

Jq xxx


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies,
afraid I'm also going to have to bow-out this time. Sorry it's so late in the day, hope I haven't let anyone down.
I know you'll all have a wonderful time, Bath won't know what's hit it! 
Do raise your second or third (!) glass to me-and when we meet again, mine will be the round after flipper!  

Looking forward to being back in circulation soon-feeling a little crazy at the moment   
Much love to you all 
pp xx


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

THANX

Thank you ladies for making me feel so welcome yesterday, it was so lovely to be with you all, what a nice bunch of girls you are. 

It was nice to not be the odd one out in a group for once - I'm sure we've all felt that over the years when sitting with a group of friends while they all talk about their children! Wonder how someone with kids would have coped in a group of us? 

It took us just over 2 hours to get back to pick up the furbaby from his 'nans' and by the time we got indoors it was nearly 8pm - I have to say, I had one of the best night's of kip I've had in ages.

Hope you all got home ok, can't wait until May.
Lot's of love
Nix (Niki)


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Nix and everyone

I had a great day yesterday, and it was really good to see you all again and to meet you Nix and Jq for the first time and of course Emcee's husband too 

Nix after you left, we discussed about the possibility of having a picnic next time in May .... Windsor was mentioned but nothing finalised!!

Especially lovely to see Leoarna still in one piece and so positive too 

It is not often you meet a bunch of people where you like _everyone_ is it 

pipkin xx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi to all who came, thanks so much for making me feel so welcome! Sharing real hugs, laughing loud and long, and shedding a few tears together was very special indeed.

And Hi to those who wanted to come but couldn't make it - we did remember to toast you all, we also toasted everyone else we could remember!

And to all who thought about coming but did not make it this time, you may like to hear that us 2 newbies (me and Nix) were soon put at our ease. (Nixnoo will no doubt agree from her post above.) The "old hands" were so caring. It was wonderful to find that everyone was just as warm in person as they are on site. 

We couldn't stop talking long enough to read the menu and must have taken an hour before we finally ordered! Luckily the waiter was great and did not rush us at all and we spent 5.5 hours over a pizza and a pud! Although there was a lot of talking, something that really impressed me was the quality of the listening.

Lots of love

Jq


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Dear All

Jq remembered to raise our glasses to all the missing faces that couldn't be with us yesterday. Although there was a few empty glasses because we finished the wine. ~We managed to squeeze some out for our distant friends.
Well JQ is right we didn't order for an hour, couldn't stop chatting    
It was certainly lovely meeting you both JQ and Nixnoo and of course its brave to come along, when you are not sure what to expect?But you couldn't get a nicer bunch of people and although we have one shared thing in common. I think there are lots of other qualities we all share and that was laughter, emotions, empathy and as JQ pointed out Listeners...
It so great to meet up again with Mary, Leoarna and Pipkin   ..
I am so looking forward to a picnic in May...lets hope its a lovely sunny day!!! I had a great time and the most important thing for me is sharing a day with people that were fun...
Lots of love astridx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi lovelies

Nix and JQ - I'm so glad we put you both at ease. It must have been daunting meeting up with us for the first time and not knowing what to expect - so good on you girls!

I'd just like to apologise for turning up late after being stuck in traffic twice   it wouldn't have happened on the bloomin motorbike   Then again if I had been on the bike I would have frozen my nellies off and got completely lost, so I'm glad DH chauffered me once again  

It was so good to see old and new faces (my face feels old girls, let me tell you) I thought that poor waiter was panicking that we weren't going to order - LOL! I never did get a photo of his bum either - I must be losing my touch.... no, I didn't touch it either!  

Thanks for making my long suffering DH feel so welcome at the table too - I is a mean and nasty wifey leaving him to wander around in the cold on his tod all day!  

Lots of love to you all xxxxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey Emcee
You were not the only one leaving their hubby to walk the street and feed the ducks...I am not stirring am I??  
You mean you did not squeeze his lovely bottomi mean the waiters!!

love astridxx

p.s my hubby was at home pulling pints on his own. Thinking thank goodness i am chewing someone elses ear of instead his..


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Oi Astrid .... you are stirring     My other half was quite happy, actually he is still there in Bath wondering the streets searching for the 'ducks to feed' ....  

xxx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Sounds like you had a great time ladies, sorry I couldn't be there. I'm saving my pennies to buy the promised round next time!

flipper


----------

